

In-N-Out Burger's Six Lessons For Startups - srini
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2009/05/24/in-n-out-burgers-six-secrets-for-out-and-out-success/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Discussion already underway over at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=624701>

